# 3D range ready for 2008 (NE GA)



## hiawatha (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey folks we're ready! We have 20 3D targets set up and ready on a competetive course. This year our operating times have changed slighty. Rather than being open every fri & sat, we ask you call first and we're open any time we're here or will be here (which is most of the time). We had a great turn-out in 2007 and hope for a better 2008.


----------



## wack em (Jan 10, 2008)

Bump for a great course and a great guy!

Hope to come and try out the 2008 course Soon!


----------



## merc123 (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't know I had one close by.  Good deal.

What are the ranges of most of the targets?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## hiawatha (Jan 10, 2008)

We set up for three classes 48,38,28 max. The longest shot would be around 45 to 48 yds. I havent figured up an average. The shortest shot is probally around 22yds???



merc123 said:


> Didn't know I had one close by.  Good deal.
> 
> What are the ranges of most of the targets?


----------



## hansel (Jan 10, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Can't wait to shoot it!!!




Same here, me and the boys will be heading up real soon


----------



## merc123 (Jan 10, 2008)

hiawatha said:


> We set up for three classes 48,38,28 max. The longest shot would be around 45 to 48 yds. I havent figured up an average. The shortest shot is probally around 22yds???



Sounds good.


----------



## wack em (Jan 10, 2008)

We otta get together and have a woodys shoot there one saturday morning before turkey season starts.


----------



## hansel (Jan 12, 2008)

Don going to have any tournaments this year??


----------



## hiawatha (Jan 12, 2008)

We plan to but havent decided the dates yet. I'm sure they'll be on a sat. in warmer weather.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hope to get up your ways*

for some camping this year.  Shopped for food in Cleveland, so shooting first, shopping later, would be a good option.


----------



## hansel (Jan 12, 2008)

As soon as you pick em let us know so I can ask for those days off 






hiawatha said:


> We plan to but havent decided the dates yet. I'm sure they'll be on a sat. in warmer weather.


----------



## hiawatha (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry, I got into trouble posting a link to our home page. It is apparently a no-no. If anyone needs any further info they'll have to PM me and I'll reply as soon as I can. Our range is more of a hobbie than a "commercial" business however we do charge folks to shoot in order to pay for targets and operating expences. I still have a real job that pays the bills, outside archery. I do appoligize for breaking the rules and will try to be more carefull how I go about speading news.


----------



## Shook (Jan 13, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## GaBear (Jan 13, 2008)

Don's Place is In Cleveland, GA.


----------



## hiawatha (Jan 13, 2008)

We're approx 1 mi south of Cleveland off of Trulove Rd. Give me a call and I'll give more detailed directions. I'll PM you my #.


----------



## Shook (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in Hiawassee, where bouts in Cleveland?


----------



## Shook (Jan 13, 2008)

cool, thanks i'll have to come check it out


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 14, 2008)

Its a great course guys one of the best I have been on
can't wait the guys and I will be up there soon Don
I go up there with Hansel and a few others


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT
For a great place to shoot and have a good time 
Also Don is a good guy


----------



## hansel (Jan 16, 2008)

KILL EM ALL said:


> TTT
> For a great place to shoot and have a good time
> Also Don is a good guy




I agree for you guys that are in the area of Cleveland, you've got to stop by Hiawatha Hills 3-D range, it's simple a great course Don does an excellent job at making the shot's as realistic as it get's. And you might even kick up some deer like I have


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## foxdawg (Jan 23, 2008)

where is this shoot located


----------



## GaBear (Jan 23, 2008)

about a Mile South of Cleveland Ga.


----------



## hiawatha (Jan 23, 2008)

I think someone else could post our web address. It's against the rules for me to. www............................com . I can send a PM to any one who ask.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 25, 2008)

here you go guys its a great course
http://www.hiawathahillsarcheryrange.com/


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Feb 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BIGWALK (Feb 9, 2008)

how does it all work? I am very new to archery and trying to get into it. I am from Dahlonega and interested in visiting, but do not know how the tournament stuff works.


----------



## hiawatha (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually don't have any tournaments scheduled yet. We may put on a few later in the year. What we have here is set up all the time.  At tournaments they usually set up targets just for that date. The North GA Archery Club Circuit puts on a tournament almost every Sunday until deer season opens and one or so before Christmas. To find out about local archery tournament click on this link: www.northgaarcheryclubs.com . There you'll find schedules, links and or directions to which club is having a shoot that particular weekend (almost always on Sunday). We have a 3D range set up very similar to what you might see at a local shoot. 20 3D animal targets at different distances along a trail , you stand at a marker and have to estimate the distance then shoot (hopefully) the bulls eye in order to make the best score you can (or just for fun). I promise you shooting 3D ranges will make you a better archer. We have a lot of folks who come here to practice for upcoming tournaments, to learn what it's about , or just to have fun. If you want to give it a try just give us a call and come on by most anytime. Here you can move at your own pace without anyone watching if you so desire. I like shooting with a couple of buddies. Personally, I think it reminds me of golf a little (but more fun). It's a very competitive sport. Everyone shoots at different levels so most all tournaments and 3D ranges are set up for a variety of classes. There are usually three different markers where you stand to take your shot. Each marker is for a different class. Usually the marker is set with a maximum yardage in mind for that class. Novice class (where you would start) is around 35 yd max. That means your distance should be no greater than 35 yds and you have to decide what the correct distance is to hit the bulls eye. Each target has score rings in the kill zone. In the target outside the rings counts 5 points, inside the outermost ring is 8 points, inside the next is 10, and the bulls eye is a 12. Some targets have a 14 ring usually positioned so if you miss a little you could get a 8 or 5 instead of a 10. Generally the ASA set the rules for our area, IBO up north. Particulars include equipment specs per class and a speed limit of around 280 fps. You can find more details online or ask anyone here on GON, they'll be glad to help.

Caution! 3D is very addictive. If you start it you may get hooked. Get a bow, some arrows (with field tips) and come by and give it a try. Shooting the whole course  can take from 1+ to 2+ hours depending on you.


----------

